# Seth's Knives



## Seth (Jan 4, 2012)

A few knives. I will post descriptions shortly...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice collection. I can see some nice additions down the road.

M


----------



## heldentenor (Jan 4, 2012)

What types of cuts do you use the puppy for? Nice collection!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 4, 2012)

heldentenor said:


> What types of cuts do you use the puppy for? Nice collection!



Must be a tenderizer. Only problem is you don't get the meat back afterwards:doublethumbsup:

Nice collection - and nice cast iron rack too. I wish I had room for one of those - my wife's Le Creuset take up way too much space in the cupboards.


----------



## Seth (Jan 4, 2012)

Might get the meat back -- she's very well trained originally as an agility dog. She can close doors, blink and snore on cue -- stuff to help entertain the kids at the local hospital.

That rack btw was miss-priced at bed bath beyond and I got it for $60. Sells for like four times that at wm. sonoma and really is a space saver.

I know the photos suck but you guys probably note the emphasis on suisin but always looking for the new additions.
Seth


----------



## Seth (Jan 5, 2012)

First Photo
300mm yanigiba - the 'birthday Doi.' Of the twenty I got the wrong one, sent it back, the other guy sent his back for exchange but the tip broke. I didn't accept that so Korin chased down another blade and stamped B00.

270 yani, blue steel Doi. One of my favorites, beautiful balance and feel in the hand.

240 hon kasumi nenohi usuba. Large but thin and a bit reactive.


Photo2
The three kiritsukes:
270 Suisin ginsanko - very blade heavy. In the right mood this is nice.
240 Suisin ginsanko with ebony handle
240 Doi 'second' blue steel - nice blade, a bit thinner than the ginsanko. No trouble doing the horizontal cuts on shallots

Photo 3
KS 240
210 Suisin inox laser gyuto
240 Suisin inox yani
180 Kono HD petty

Photo 4
210 Ginsanko usuba
240 Misono suji
240 Western masamoto carbon


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 5, 2012)

Impressive collection Seth, thanks for sharing. Cute puppy too.

Any particular favorites?


----------



## Seth (Jan 9, 2012)

I have to say that the 270 Doi yani is a favorate but I spend a lot of time using the 240 blue kiritsuke. I have been finding that I can't get the ginsanko kiritsukes as sharp as carbon. The KS gets a lot of use as well. I almost never use the Maso western handle and the UX10. I have a bunch of others like nenox and shun I which should sell one of these days.
s.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice knives Beautiful dog


----------

